# Hi from Reading in Berkshire



## fourtogaraffia (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, I'm Simon, a photographer from Reading. I've been Chemexing and Aeropressing for a few years now but I'm looking to get more out of my brew. I got a Farbfeld last week which is a big set up from my Bodum electric grinder. Starting to see the difference measuring the water temp. as well. Looking forward to tweaking and perfecting and learning more.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome from me









A shiny red Feldgrind! They look stunning!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

fourtogaraffia said:


> Hi, I'm Simon, a photographer from Reading. I've been Chemexing and Aeropressing for a few years now but I'm looking to get more out of my brew. I got a Farbfeld last week which is a big set up from my Bodum electric grinder. Starting to see the difference measuring the water temp. as well. Looking forward to tweaking and perfecting and learning more.


Hi Simon, welcome to the Forum, from Newbury.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Simon welcome plenty to learn in the forum


----------



## fourtogaraffia (Jul 16, 2017)

thanks!


----------

